# BSNL Broadband coverage



## vishnunaik9595 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dear All,

I am from goa. I got some problem regarding BSNL broadband.

Is it true that if a user wants to take the broadband connection the distance between his connection and BSNL exchange should be within 3 KMS. As my house is situated at 5 KMS away from BSNL exchange. If this is true then please suggest me any other way to get the BSNL broadband connection.

Our village got full range of Idea, vodafone & Airtel. At present i am using Vodafone netsetter (2G). However i don't want to take 3G connection (costly).


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

I think only BSNL exchange people will be able to tell you whether they will be able to give internet at your home or not. It actually depends. Usually it is 3km radius.


----------



## vishnunaik9595 (Jan 20, 2012)

We told them to set up new exchange at our village. we are ready to give the basic facilities like land to them.
But they are silent on the above issue


----------

